# Amazon Flex- any way to skip a delivery and come back to it? (in app)



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Had an interesting event happen today during deliveries.

About halfway through my deliveries, I got the address "3456 W Something St" but the GPS brought me to "3456 N 77th Ave" (fake addresses, but you get the idea.) I had been delivering within a few block radius of 77th Ave, and the real address was 7 miles away. I looked at the itinerary, and sure enough all the rest of my packages were still located within the few block range of 77th Ave.

So, an anomaly! I sure wasn't going to drive 7 miles, deliver one package, then drive back 7 miles to continue the route.

I called support. They said to pull up the itinerary, and just select the next address on the route. Success! Except then it tried to send me back to the undelivered package 7 miles away. Did this several times. Every time I would select the next address on the itinerary and deliver it, it would always want me to deliver the skipped package next.

Finally, I just marked the delivery as un-deliverable so that I could continue my route without interruption.

I delivered the far away package last, looked it back up on the itinerary, selected it, and it just showed "undeliverable" with no option to change it once selected. I then called support again to let them know to mark the package as delivered, not as returning to the warehouse. Took a few minutes, but they figured it out. 

So anyone else experience something like this, and figure out a way to "skip" a delivery, but come back to it at a later time in the delivery session? 

g

ps. Also had to return to the same apartment complex a second time to deliver a package. First time I delivered 4 packages, went the rest of the route and the last delivery on the list was the same apt. complex I had already been to in order to deliver one additional package. Kind of annoying that the package didn't get included the first time around.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well I don't always go in the order it tells me too especially if I'm on the same street as several packages and it wants me turn on next street than come back. I just select the ones I want to delivery first from the list


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

The app gives the suggested next 'stop'. You don't have to follow it. Everytime you make a deliver, the app will give the address that is first on a pre-ordered list. So it doesn't matter if you deliver to an address that is out-of-order. It will go back to the top of that list. So you have to manual select the address you want to go to and ignore the app. But don't mark an address 'undeliverable' unless you have tried to deliver the package at the address.

It is a good idea to look at the map to get an idea where your stops are. Sometimes the app doesn't give the most efficient route.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

The problem with manually selecting the next delivery from the list, is that after you make that delivery, it sends you back to the first "undelivered" (bad) address.

So yes, it works, but it sucks to have to select menu->itinerary->scroll down list->select address->start->navigate for every subsequent delivery (instead of just automatically going to the next good address.)

g


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

The app doesn't know the next good address. It only goes down the list originally given to it. But I hear ya.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Good meaning the next address in the list, not the one I skipped.... but yes, you understand


----------

